# netbean 6.9.1



## Hugou (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je veux installer netbean. Seulement lorsque je veux le lancer (une fois l'installation terminée) j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre dans laquelle il y a :

Cannot run on older version of Java than Java 6 Standard Edition.Please install Java 6 standard edition or newer or use -- jdk home switch to point to its installation directory.

Si mon anglais n'est pas trop mauvais, je pense avoir compris qu'il faut que j'installe Java 6 standard mais je ne sais pas ou le trouver pour MAC.


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2010)

Les mises à jour Java sont fournies par Apple via les mises à jour logicieles du système.

Java 1.6 pour Mac Intel 64 bits uniquement 

Donc : Quel Mac ? Quel Mac OSX ?


----------



## Hugou (7 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un macbook pro version 10.5.8


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2010)

Hugou a dit:


> J'ai un macbook pro version 10.5.8


Quel MBP ? Core ou Core 2 ?


----------

